# Paper NMS hinzufügen



## MrWhiteDev (14. Sep 2022)

Servus,

ich habe eine Frage. Ich schreibe derzeit ein Minecraft-Plugin, dort versuche ich eine Scoreboard mit Packets zu erstellen. Das Problem ist allerdings das ich dazu die Methode: PacketPlayOutScoreboardTeam brauche dieser allerdings nicht gefunden wird.

Ich nutze PaperSpigot 1.19 diese ist importiert mit Gradle. Dazu habe ich das Paperweight Development Bundle dazu geholt, damit ich Sachen wie den CraftPlayer oder CraftCreature aufrufen kann, allerdings funktionieren KEINE Packet Sachen! :/


----------

